# Monet style



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Claude Monet and Cammile Pisaro are two of my favourite artists. Both do great snow scenes. This is an A5 sketchbook impressionist painting in what I hope is the style of Monet using just a couple of colours. The frame, again, is just simulated from Microsoft Paint as this is just a sketch and not a painting. I like its idea and may try a painting based around it later.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice! I like it a lot!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That is very good. I tried to do an impressionistic painting and it came out horrible. I didn't even take a picture of it so I can't show. I threw in the dumpster.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> That is very good. I tried to do an impressionistic painting and it came out horrible. I didn't even take a picture of it so I can't show. I threw in the dumpster.


Keep trying Terry. Thing to remember in impressionism is the word itself. You're not painting details, more suggesting things. Key to watercolours is..water. Wet the paper and drop your colours in for all the background, sea, fields, sky etc, then paint the rest in with diluted colour strokes . You can always deepen it to suit as you go. 

ps..I've thrown many an effort away in the past. All part of the frustration that is art...:wink:


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Is ErnstG still a member here? I just looked through his album and he is one very talented painter. Some really terrific work that should inspire many.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

He's still a member but he hasn't posted in a long time. Yes he is an amazing artist.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Ernst pops in once in a while, it has been quite some time, hope he's okay.......

I am in awe of his talent!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Beautiful! Thanks for those tips, I may try it some day. What sort of watercolor paper do you use?


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Liz said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for those tips, I may try it some day. What sort of watercolor paper do you use?



Hi Liz. I Almost always _300 gsm 140lb cold pressed (textured if I can get it) watercolour paper._ Less than this tends to "cockle" and I always tape the edges down to a board. The stuff I get here in UK is not the best quality, which comes out quite expensive, but it isn't bad. It's made by _Crawford and Black _but there are so many makes.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

I've added a just finished small painting (approx 10" x 8") to this thread. This is a watercolour impressionist style because Monet is my art hero. :wink:
I used an old black and white photograph as a reference as Monet died back in 1926.
I'll find some fault with it later (I always do), but here it is.


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

beautiful work, I really like your style


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

zahira said:


> beautiful work, I really like your style


From you, that's a real compliment Zahira. Your own work is dazzling.


----------

